# jintropin IGF



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

has any of you guys used this product and if you have, what did you think of it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

USed it mate

Actually thought that the MR stuff was stronger

Also Sci Tech stuff is of the same strength

Both of these are cheaper than the IG Tropin as well. BArgain.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Baker how the hell are you??

Gensci IGF in my opinion is not as good as the MR and the Sci-Tech IGF and as tom has pointed out the latter 2 is cheaper.

I have used all three of these IGF brands currently using Omega IGF which is very good as well.

The main issue with GenSci IGF is that it comes with sterile water so it only gives you 24hrs before it starts to degrade unless you are doing 100mcg'd per day this could be a problem..


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

I am good thanks Paul, Hows things with you mate?

One of the lads at our gym as just got some of the IG Tropin in and i took a look at it the other day and must say it does look the business. Am going with you guys on this though as you obvioulsy know your stuff and have tried both brands. Also the other types are cheapers too!

thanks for the help

( i will Email you tomorrow Paul )


----------



## gmurphy (Oct 7, 2006)

*I have a question with regards to Jintropin. I bought some from Jintropin from a reputable company on-line. I know it is the real stuff. The problem I have with it is that when I take it, it makes me feel so tired that I don't feel well for days. I run a business of 40 people and I cant afford to have my energy levels low. I am mixing it with the little vial it comes with, and I have read directions like a 100 times. Every time I take it I feel exhausted for days. And that is from only 1 I. Anyone have any in site, I would greatly appreciate it. I even bought a small refrigerator to keep it at the recommended temperature. I bought a bunch of it, and it is going to suck if I have to throw it away. I took somatropin the first time I tried HGH, and had no problems with it, so I know I am not allergic. Plus my wife did an injection and it made her feel just as lousy...*

*
Please Help!*

*
Murphy*

*
*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

the sci-tech gh seems spot on to me...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ive had this prob when my dose was to high at 150mcgs a day , just lower your dose m8 , no good for people who work all day , its good for me has i can sleep when ever i want through the day due to owning my own gyms


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and being a lazy dwarf


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ive taken that much gh and igf-1 this year m8 , to mend my torn off quads , im now 6ft 2" with blonde hair and back to 20years old , lol lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------

